# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Всем стилистам, дизайнерам и ценителям ис

## marinastyle

Я уже бывала на международных форумах. Вся разница между данным и остальными в том, что ТУДА я шла сама по разным причинам, а ТУТ я - гость по приглашению. Уважаемые дамы и господа. Я работаю за РС по 12 часов в сутки, соответственно время расписано посекундно. НО!:smile: У меня для вас есть чудесный, как мне кажется ПОДАРОК :Ok: , а именно.

Для меня лично совершенно не имеет значения, чем вы заняты в этой жизни. Но, если вас интересует эта тема "ИСКУССТВО БЕЗ ГРАНИЦ", то очень велика вероятность, что моё приглашение именно для вас.

У меня была мысль открыть в сети нечто нестандартное и поделиться моими рабочими материалами. Кстати..частенько редкими. НЕ НУЖНО БОЯТЬСЯ, ЧТО..,ЗАБРАВ МОЙ МАТЕРИАЛ ВАМ НЕЧТО БУДЕТ:wink::redface:

Ничего плохого точно НЕ произойдёт, ибо я действую строго в рамках закона, указываю автора, если он мне известен и если автор сам себя НЕ обозначил, то соответственно никаких претензий не может у него быть ко мне, или к вам.

Ещё одна веская причина, почему всё законно. Есть закон об авторском праве. в сети это всё очень строго, НО ,за мной следят "поисковики и каталоги" такого серьёзного уровня, что всё это давно бы уже прикрыли (сразу-на "корню"), если бы что-то смутило тех людей, которые ТОЧНО профи и знают "что почём" и ВРУЧНУЮ модерируют и просматривают все сайты..,то есть мне приходится отдавать им ключи для проверки-это нормальное явление.

О ГЛАВНОМ! Приглашаю я вас вот по этому адресу:

*http://marinastyle.blogspot.com/*

называется сайт Арт Архив и содержит огромное количество информации самой разной. Вы ИМЕЕТЕ ПРАВО НЕ РЕГИСТРИРУЯСЬ!!!! Это-моя добрая воля, забрать любой материал. Любой-совершенно.КАК ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ? Смотрите раздел КАРТА БЛОГА и там есть подзаголовок на тему, с картинками(пошаговый вариант). Имеет место быть чудесный учебник по "ФОТОШОПУ" для начинающих и профи. для профи он может являться хорошей электронной "шпаргалкой", а новичкам даст ключи к программе.

Не нужно переживать по теме скрап-наборов. Всё легально-в каждом пакете сохранены координаты авторов.

Появятся ли на моём же блоге мои работы? Вероятно. Но чуть позже. И я ТОЧНО живу в России..,поэтому знаю все плюсы и минусы данного момента.

Я буду вам очень признательна и за то, что материал заберёте, если пригодится и может быть напишете пару слов в КНИГЕ ОТЗЫВОВ И ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЙ. Вам там не будет скучно-100%. Или я напрасно трачу драгоценную жизнь...

С уважением Марина.

----------


## Mazaykina

*marinastyle*,
Маринка, привет! Я очень рада, что ты пришла к нам. Надеюсь. что тебе тут будет комфортно.
Хочу сказать несколько слов об этом ЩЕДРОМ И ТАЛАНТЛИВОМ человеке. (Маринаааа, закрой уши). Я случайно увидела ссылку на ее блог в сети, зашла и обомлела. Ребята, это действительно, клондайк для всех нас, тех, кто хочет сделать свою страничку краше, кто стремится познать основы фотошопа, кто вообще интересуется искусством. А самое главное- там чувствуется ДУША неравнодушного человека. Для меня. например, это главный показатель и основная причина, почему я еще раз (и не раз) туда приду.
Вот мой мааааленький пиар. 
Марин, надеюсь, что здесь ты найдешь  единомышленников.
И еще раз тебе СПАСИБО за то, что ты делаешь.

----------


## marinastyle

Уфф,МЕРСИ,ДАВНО ТАК КРАСИВО НА ДУШЕ НЕ БЫЛО!

Знаете,я иногда типа того..пишу..,вот меня "угораздило" найти какой-то сайт.."ШКОЛА ЖИЗНИ"..,ну и о наболевшем..,я не понимаю хамствав принцЫЫпе,а в сети само собой..,по моему разумению его и вообще быть не должно,но эксперименты с "сетями и форумами" ..раша..,меня давно повергали в уныние.Я написала статью,опубликовала её там..,это даже и не статья была, а набросок..,О,БОЖЕЕ!)))) Что там вчера творилось?(((,я думала взорвётся инет весь к чертям.У одних была тема не в тему..,НЕТ ОТВЕТА У МЕНЯ НА ВОПРОС..КАК ЖЕ ИМЕННО С ЭТИМ ХАМСТВОМ_ТО БОРОТЬСЯ?..Я написала резко,что статья была "не о щах", что у меня нет и не может быть ответа на риторический вопрос..,а у кого есть ответы на риторику.То есть..,можно признать ФАКТ и проблему,а каждый по-любому сам ищет выход из этой каши.

Вот сегодня там статья отличная..,про агаву..,из какой-то газеты..,или справочника:)..СПОРОВ И ДРАКИ ТОЧНО НЕ БУДЕТ!:)))..,а самое чудесное,что вариации на тему дизайна квартиры трактует человек от темы этой далёкий,как я от реакции в ядерном реакторе:)..,блин,всё смешалось в доме Облонских..кони и люди.

А один товариСЧ орал..ЧЕМ ВЫ ДОКАЖЕТЕ,ЧТО ВЫ_МАРИНА ОВЧИННИКОВА?) причём на полном серьёзе орал..,я сказала,что мало у меня доказательств..и послала его..на сайт..там дипломы вроде бы выложены, а может и нет..не помню уже:)

ооочен был трудный день.

Ребята, девочки и мальчики, дамы и господа! ЗАБИРАЙТЕ МАТЕРИАЛ И НЕ СТЕСНЯЙТЕСЬ! Если у меня выкроится время,то я постараюсь успеть сделать эксклюзивные открытки для УЧИТЕЛЕЙ.Я очень уважаю своих преподов-есть за что.

А на сайте-всё законно,никто ничего не нарушит-только мне поможете сжиться с мыслью, что я не зря стараюсь с подбором материала.Можете друзьям ссылку скинуть-буду очень вам за это признательна.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Можете друзьям ссылку скинуть-буду очень вам за это признательна.


Поставь ссылку на сайт в своей автоподписи. Тогда в каждом твоем посте люди будут ее видеть.

----------


## marinastyle

Это ты счаз с кем разговаривала?:):)

Дело в том,что такая фишка не проходит на "варезах"..,там ..,ну в лучшем случае..удаётся свой листочек вложить.И я ж не машина..,я просто не в состоянии присутствовать на 1000 таких сайтов,да и зачем оно?:)

Поэтому и говорю,НИЧТО НЕ МОЖЕТ ЗАМЕНИТЬ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЙ РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ,если..,разумеется ВАМ САМИМ ЭТО НРАВИТСЯ.

Вот мне,к примеру твоё про ДЕТСКИЕ КНИЖКИ..очень гут.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Это ты счаз с кем разговаривала?:):)


 Маринка, привет! Мы все были когда-то начинающими... :biggrin:
Заходишь  в *Мой кабинет* (это вверху слева под логотипом).
Далее *Настройки и параметры*, потом *Редактировать подпись*. Там в пустом окошке пишешь все, что ты хочешь, чтобы пользователи видели под КАЖДЫМ твоим постом. Емейл, адрес странички или твое любимое выражение.  Посмотри, как у других.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> Вот мне,к примеру твоё про ДЕТСКИЕ КНИЖКИ..очень гут.


Глядя на тебя, тоже открыла блог на этом сервере. Только русских никак не найду... Ауууууу. :biggrin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*marinastyle*,
Марина, спасибо тебе. Особенно за уроки фотошопа, уже нашла много в них полезного.   :flower:

----------


## marinastyle

На доброе здоровье! Просто Марина говорила, что не во всех странах можно так сделать.Ребята!:)..ну это же-РАССЕЯ!:(..тут можно всё,даж чего не очень-то и льзя=)

А уроки-реально классные.я облазила весь инет,пока их случайно нарыла где-то,самое главное,что это типа книга-сайт.Можно там зарегиться и спокойно задавать все вопросы. Зинаида ответит-она женщина терпимая.как-то так лучше к людям относится,чем они к ней..,молодня иногда хамит.Но в принципе..,лично мне хватает этой книжечки.Основное там всё есть-пошагово..открыл-прочитал-свернул на столе и сиди себе в ФШ работай.

____ ОТДЕЛЬНО ХОЗЯЙКЕ СЕЙ ГОРЫ!:)=)

Счаз паставлю подпись.Не получится-сама будешь ставить!:)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Счаз паставлю подпись.Не получится-сама будешь ставить!:)


Учииись. :biggrin:

----------


## marinastyle

В общем так!:) У меня ГРИПП=(((..вирус интернетом не передаётся-это сильно радует.НО!) Мне выдало,что чего-там некорректно я вставила ПОДПИСЬ,если что..Марин,будь человеком,сама поставь,а?:)

Мои дорогие посетители странички..к сожалению..ничего у меня и с картинками сюда не получилось.Я сделала открытки для УЧИТЕЛЕЙ,они в PSD формате.Там по слоям всё хорошо.Можете и как рамочку использовать ,и как открытку.Я учла,что многие люди хотели бы поздравить своих учителей на родном языке,или языке страны проживания.всё для вас! Просто убираете последний текстовой слой, выбираете свой шрифт и язык,пишете поздравление..и собственно всё!:) Не забудьте,что для печати лучше взять в ФШ "смик" цвет-получится корректнее.

Вы уж сами посмотрите,если кому нужно. Адрес прежний.
Давно бы выложила,но мои файлообменники какие-то фильмы непонятные "заливали" все выходные:(


http://marinastyle.blogspot.com/

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Не..вот с подписью норм,а с картнками..не судьба(((

Ну да ланно,как грицца:)))
Марин,да полно там русскоязычных и русских.Я же просто..-ЧЕЛОВЕК ПЛАНЕТЫ ЗЕМЛЯ..,поэтому и сервак себе международный взяла с хорошей и простой навигацией...

А файлохранилища..,ну я понимаю,что с одного не очень удобно забирать,если скорость большая.А с другой стороны.."ДЕПОЗИТ"-это самое надёжное,что я за жизнь встречала по всем параметрам.И он-то никогда не сбивает с ритма..,а вот "я люблю ЛетитБит"..рука не смогла вклеить в страницу..,чего врать-то..не люблю я его.И закачивать на него..гиморрррр сплошной...и копейки на выходе..,но на остальных и того хуже..,скоро может вообще так случится,что вот.."ДЕПОЗИТ" и всё.Полжизни человек не может интерактив переламывать...

----------


## Mazaykina

> а с картнками..не судьба(((


Я помогу. :wink:







Ссылки для скачивания в формате PSD 

*Добавлено через 28 минут*



> В общем так!:) У меня ГРИПП=(((


Выздоравливай, Маришка!!!

----------


## marinastyle

Интересно...,как это у тебя с КАРТИНКАМИ-то..получается.Я видела такие штуки..,типа надо на хранилище картинок положить..,потом указать ссылку и будет тебе-"СЧАСТЬЕ":)))..,но у меня сиистемно не хватает времени..ещё куда-либо кроме своего компа выкладывать картинки..(((..,вот вообще не хватает.Много времени отнимают файлохранилища-очень низкая скорость в сети-это плохо,но от меня ничего не зависит. Я не знаю смогу ли объяснить.В общем у нас куча ведомств,которые отвечать должны каждый за свой объект,но..отчего-то..не отвечают.Поэтому бардак и хаос-общий.И виновных не найдёшь.Вот например..нам в доме поменяли трубы..,отчего-то наняли бригаду, состоящую из коренных узбеков(против которых я ничего не имею лично-они хоть трезвыми были),но они были настолько коренные,что ничего не понимали из того,что им сообщала начальница.И,немного поизучав ментальность разных народов,...,ну в общем мы все понимаем,что ВОСТОК-ДЕЛО ТОНКОЕ. По-моему для них было унизительно,что им что-то втирает женщина.Закончилось общими неполадками системы...Итог..трубы-есть,воды ГОРЯЧЕЙ-практически нет..,то есть она по "обратке"..ловить надо:(


По причине,что форум немецкий.Поздравляю вас со спокойными выборами и надеюсь, что в Германии и дальше будет уютно и спокойно.Со стороны Ангела Мерхель выглядит очень адекватной дамой.Надеюсь, что так оно и есть.Ибо выбрать ..,как всегда.."не того,за кого голосовали":):):)...умеют только у нас..-В России-это тоже часть ментальности..,ну потом напьются и нормально:)


Попытаюсь нечто в нвродном колорите сообразить...Сюрприз.Пока точно не решила-надо готовить материал.


А за пожелания выздоровления СПАСИБО! У нас сейчас..-ЗОЛОТАЯ ПУШКИНСКАЯ ОСЕНЬ! Но..ему по кайфу было,а я в межсезонье очень квёлая и вялая...-не Пушкин я!:(:)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Интересно...,как это у тебя с КАРТИНКАМИ-то..получается.


Все очень просто. Глянь над сообщением, которое ты пишешь стоит значок [IMG]http://*********ru/35951.gif[/IMG] Нажимаешь на него и заходишь в файлообменник. А там с компа заливаешь, кликаешь отправить и тебе выдается 4 ссылки. Копируешь первую и в своем сообщении вставляешь ее сюда 
Все!

----------


## xuxusha

спасибо загляну... :flower:

----------


## marinastyle

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/912621m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

*«Русский народный костюм 18- начала 20 века»

26 JPEG/ 1517-110/+ PDF doc – 62 стр./ 32,5Mb*

Вот так выглядит новый материал.:smile: Ну,если он..ВыГлЯдИт..,я старалась по инструкции. Просто видела на форуме много любителей народного костюма. И это-замечательно. я вообще люблю изучать кроме старых светских нарядов и народные костюмы, причём не имеет значения какого именно народа. каждый костюм неподражаем. В материале текстовом находится подробнейшее описание всех костюмов, по какому случаю они надевались. Про головные уборы очень много.

*Скачать с Depositfiles*

Я надеюсь, что это будет интересно. А на блоге выложена статья о старинных рушниках. Точнее статья моя, а адрес дан на прямое место её пребывания. Там был задан в не очень красивой форме вопрос о моих способностях и компетентности. Теперь я знаю откуда растёт некорректность в ресурсах. Сами модераторы её и допускают. Или НЕ допускают,это зависит от личности блогера, способен ли он дать ответ вполне вменяемый и зависит от человека, вопрос задающий. Поэтому, если кто-то интересуется-выходите на мой блог, читайте, оставляйте отзывы, если считаете необходимым. Человеку невнимательному и по-моему нетактичному я всё же "демократично" разрешила путь в эфир. И ответила, что самый лучший способ проверить способности мастера..-ЗАКАЗАТЬ ЕМУ РАБОТУ!:smile: :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Ирина загадочная

*marinastyle*,
 классный сайт! мпасибочки, есть где почерпнуть))

----------


## marinastyle

*Ирочка Загадочная*, спасибо!:smile:

Я действительно иду "поперёг" общепринятым правилам..своим блогом.Во-первых не нужно регистрироваться-это уже большой плюс,во-вторых материал часто из "моей кладовки"..,ну я могу понять ФОРУМ типа данного, где никто никого не напрягает, а люди просто общаются, если у них есть настроение и время, или выкладывают информацию. Но я не могу понять озлобленности в сети и вот этого вот..если вы положите бумажку..,а собственно..что бы мне её и не положить,если я не у вас(имеется в виду сторона угроз)..не хочешь-не иди.Правда же..,другое дело,что я редкостный тормоз по скоростям..,и измениться к лучшему ситуация может не раньше, чем через месяц. Вот тогда,если они сделают скорость,которую обещали я буду вполне в состоянии выложить материал не только для дизайнеров,но и для тех,кто увлекается классикой.Отличные сборники в МР3 лежат-очень хорошие подборки и для прослушивания с детьми и просто под настроение..,это сейчас непонятно что...

+ страшные завалы на всех файлохранилищах,кроме ДЕПОЗИТА..,медленно,но верно.По крайней мере я могу ждать финала 3 часа,но буду уверена,что сайт не подведёт...,во всём остальном-пробки :Jopa: ..причём полная.

Поэтому я выложу интересные анонсы, а вы уж сами там сайт тормошите,ибо...Скорее всего закончится тем, что я буду выкладывать всё у себя на блоге и сообщать вам.Хотя проще сделать сайт в закладки.Нет смысла тратить жизнь на "перезалив" информации..и потом сидеть и куда-то там ещё её выкладывать.
Только один момент.Если выпал "эксплорерский" значОчеГ,то это значит, что качало несколько человек и на пока лимит исчерпан.Ничего страшного..через какое-то время скачивать можно будет снова.Я проверяю файлы-они в порядке.

[IMG]http://*********ru/852960.jpg[/IMG]

*15 PNG (2000x2000)/ 4 JPEG (3000x3000)/ 14,6Mb*

Автор - Kubivet 

*Скачать с Depositfiles * 

Отличный скрап.Там ещё фоны есть...тоже ненавязчивые

[IMG]http://*********ru/912355.jpg[/IMG]

*Photo mix “Hers Ink”*

Очень стильные фото.*65 JPEG/ 1500 x 1000/ 11Mb*

Скачать с Depositfiles

[IMG]http://*********ru/911331.jpg[/IMG]

*«Музыканты, композиторы, вокалисты»

Формат PDF/ 944 страницы/ качество отличное/ язык: русский/ размер архива 11,5Mb
*
Большой информативный блок для любителей музыки всех жанров, эпох и стилей. Интересные факты биографий, дискографии. Имена: от Жоскена Депре(средневековье) до Майкла Джексона. 

Скачать с Depositfiles

Там очень много всего есть, легче самим посмотреть..,кому что приглянется.
Ибо это вообще об искусстве блог. Планирую и книжки выложить...,если в ноябре будет нормальная скорость...Во всяком случае надеюсь на это.

----------


## marinastyle

Меня даже Яндекс не индексирует!:eek: :Vah: , я им платить не хочу..,элементарно нечем..,да и зачем???,если набираешь в поиск Марина Овчинникова..и будет тебе счастье=)..,ну я вчера чтоли..очередной раз закинулась к ним..,не захотят-не надо...,этих товарисчей,которые нам ваще не товарисчи..,бесит,что от Гкгла оба сайта..шаблонные..,и вероятно они считают, что я по 1000 долларов в месяц зарабатываю-это ложь, ибо я живу более чем скромно+..меня снова "продинамил" приятель по своим заказчикам+..по-прежнему нет горячей воды.

Сейчас насмешу всех,кто читать будет..нашёлся у нас в доме "деятельный",ну я подумала..мало ли..-сокращения везде сейчас-пусть бегает,если хочет...,а он..оказался..очень банальным наркоманом,обуреваемым,как Ося Бендер провести межпланетный шахматный турнир Нью-Чернораменка:biggrin: :Ok: ... и свалить с баблом..,но ведь для того она и деревня..,понимаете ли?:rolleyes: :Aga:

----------


## marinastyle

Ну и не по теме..зато мне вообще нравится, как писала Света Голубева..,питер-всегда -ПИТЕР!

Я ТАК ТЕБЯ ЛЮБИЛА (С. Голубева)

Я так тебя любила, 
Я так тебя хотела!
Но видимо не удалась
Я ни душой ни телом.
Небесные глубины,
Подземные высоты,-
Ты так не досягаем-
Куда нам, что ты…

Я так тебя жалела,
А потом желала,
Но видно яд просрочен был
И затупилось жало.
Исходом Божьей кары
Не эффективны чары,-
Хоть складывай, хоть вычитай,-
Из нас не выйдет пары.

Я так тобой страдала,
так по тебе болела!
Загубленные копья,
Поломанные стрелы.
Не сломанная роком,
Не сглаженная оком
Твоя тридцатка с гаком
Мне вышла боком.

За умными речами
Мы парились ночами.
Ты вел канву умело,
Но лучше бы ты делал дело!
С утра про Рибентроппа,
В ночи – про Левенгука.
Но я слушала и думала:
Зачем тебе в штанах такая штука?

Засилье красноречья
Сродни почти увечью;
С такой фактурой, милый,
Уж лучше бы ты был дебилом.
Когда ты был задуман
И сделан, мой родной,
В небесных кулуарах
Был праздник или выходной



вот так вот..примерно... :Ok:

----------


## marinastyle

[IMG]http://*********ru/898703.jpg[/IMG]

*Огромный набор форм для Photoshop

152 “CSH” + 152 preview JPEG  / 51,6 Mb*


Формы для "ФОТОШОП"- довольно мощный инструмент, для тех, кто умеет в них работать. Это-несложно. Особенно хорошим этот весь набор покажется тем людям, кто только что начал осваивать программу. Там лежит подробнейшая инструкция по установке форм в программу. самое замечательное, что после изучения данной инструкции со всем остальным "дополнительным снаряжением ФШ" вопросов не будет- схема приблизительно одинакова. Вот..фильтры-это другое дело, по причине, что к ним нужны ключи и весят они гораздо больше, чем даже такой довольно большой пакет форм.

*Скачать с Depositfiles*


Думаю, что пригодится многим. Удачи! :flower:

----------


## marinastyle

[IMG]http://*********ru/892577.jpg[/IMG]

*Дамы от Sue Halstenberg

34 JPEG/ 465x650/ 6,42 Mb*

В общем вот такие дамы. госпожа Сью начала с того, что долгое время работала в журналах мод. Её живопись меня не привлекает,НО!..Зато наряды, которые она придумала..,чем-то мне вологодское кружево напоминают..,не знаю...могут служить толчком для чьей-то придумки.

*Скачать с Depositfiles*

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Скрап-набор «Soft Elegance»

15 PNG (347x350)/ 12 JPEG (500x500)/ 3,3 Mb*

Автор - Bluebird

http://*********ru/882337.jpg

Очень милый скрап, даже с алфавитом.

Скачать с Depositfiles


а сейчас..почти смешная история..

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
Замираю в глубоком пардоне :Oj: -забыла в ссылку...,но сейчас не об этом...

Даже не знаю, в моей стране хоть..,ну хоть что-нибудь могут..бес перегибов,без задвигов..????-ЭТО..-вопль патриота..ДА, это моя дичайшая идея..выкладывать всё НЕЗАРЕГИСТРИРОВАННО..,благая идея..и нормально же! Но и тут ведь всё перевернут..ааа,я уже в истерике.

Есть такой ну..мего-известный скрапбукер Кай Миллер..,а у него есть БЕЗУМНО известный детский скрап..."БЭБИ-секс". Я естестно его выложила. Ибо..очень качественно так всё сделано-то...,со всеми там бумажечками..,что это вот такой-то автор...

И чтоо? Открываю один "варезник" затоптанный недо..,я уж даже не знаю..но там есть кто угодно и люди,думающие, что они..дизайнеры(а фиг знает,может и документ у них есть:wink:)-у нас бывает разно и всяко.

СУТЬ! Девочка не только хуже некуда дофигачила рамочку..из элементов этого набора..ОНА ЕЩЁ..И ИМЯ ..*СВОЁЁЁЁ* написала!!!((((..у меня было состояние,что меня грохнули по голове молотком.

Да, я  и сейчас скажу, что НОРМАЛЬНЫЙ скрап..может сделать кто угодно,но это же как-то же "вкусненько"..надо...,или хоть написала бы..,что использованы элементы из набора автора такого-то...=)

и вот тут и Алёна и Регата..совершенно правы..по теме *золотого сечения*,только его уже не в работах надо искать..,а в душах.


А вообще..я убеждена, что такого количества материала в сети..иногда очень качественного вообще бы НЕ появилось,если бы НЕ кризис. Но..,я подозреваю,что скоро это всё как-то поутихнет. Дизайнеры очухались. Халтуру гнать не хотят. за хорошую работу ничего не платят..,я нашла уже в рунете сайт,где есть отрисовки и прочее за минимальную плату..,это не ко времени, ибо россияне и сейчас не смогут это брать...нет возможности..,но в принципе...

Я уже не говорю о том, что практически все скрапбукеры на оплаченном варианте живут.Ну у них своя там.."тусовка",я не очень понимаю(рейтинги и всякое такое...).

Но сам набор для вас сейчас выложу.

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/900768.jpg[/IMG]

*Большой детский скрап-набор «Baby Cakes»*

*1 часть:
68 элементов | 15 фонов JPEG(3600x3600) | 53 элемента PNG(~1414x1836) | RAR 156,7Mb*


*Скачать* 

[IMG]http://*********ru/898720.jpg[/IMG]

*2 часть (для мальчиков):
5 рамочек PNG(3600x3600) | RAR 99,7Mb*

*Скачать*

[IMG]http://*********ru/892576.jpg[/IMG]

*3 часть (для девочек):
4 рамочки PNG(3600x3600) | RAR 79,1Mb*

*Скачать*

вот этот набор...!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*marinastyle*,
 Загляни в личку, возможно, посотрудничаем!

----------


## marinastyle

marina_ultra@rambler.ru

Алёнк,ничего не обнаружила...,может глюкануло слехка(
напиши в адрес, если не затруднит? ОК?

просто я почту просматриваю чаще..,да в общем-то очен регулярно.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Алёнк,тебе написала. 

Народ,если кому что от меня по профилям надо-*не стесняйтесь-АДРЕС ОТКРЫТ ВСЕМ!* :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower: 

тока с уведомлением о доставке шлите, а то там очен такой жОсткий блок на спам стоит...:wink:-система перестраховывается. И тему пишите типа..Марине по работе, или вопрос, или что-то такое..,только не абстрактно-спамовское,а то фсёёё...отфильтруют.

Я бы и другие два адреса выложила..,но главный ящик этот..,поэтому лучше на него...

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
и таки у меня сильный склерос..,блин..,у кого NOD-антивирусник, я там вчера с их сервака на блог поставила обновлялку по базам и версиям, смотрите лучше в ОПЕРА-браузере.Лично у меня через ЕКСПЛОРЕР..тарабарщина сплошная:rolleyes::redface:, я иногда свой блог просматриваю в более продвинутом браузере..только затем,чтобы определить..какую мне рекламу пихнули..и как легла вкладка. Прописывают не все тип-топ..=)

----------


## marinastyle

Я чего-то..в потерях. Объясните мне кто-нибудь..,что такое "ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ"..в депозите?..это-Африка (я не протиФ рстафари=)..,ЗимбабвЭ,или что?..Там буквально..по карте судя..ну один чел непонятным образом меня найдёт... И потом..,собственно..ОНИ-ЛЮДИ..,я не понимаю..,почему их-то в какую-то..отдельную категорию закатывают((((..жэсть какая-то....


Ну да там Бахрейн отмечен,Индия..,но я не понимаю и не вижу разницу...,тем более такие страны..где сто процентов тоже живут выходцы из России, или..они учились в России...,там есть-то не всем и не всегда есть что..не каламбур(...ну и пусть на этих файлохранилищах такие "умники"..,пока ещё Депозит тянет..хоть как-нибудь..повыкладываю свои запасы..,тем более,что при всех раскладах я больше прикладник,чем...,а поиск новых форм в чём угодно-это вот и есть дизайн,блин.а то языком машут,слова швыряют...на ветер.Специально на блоге все словари выложила. Креативная сосиска...-АА...ся и не жить....По-человечески сказать..-ОРИГИНАЛЬНО ПРИГОТОВЛЕННАЯ....,или я люблю..вот это вот ещё..ТЫ-НЕ КОНЬЮКТУРНА..,имелось в виду,что мои работы(меня то есть) продать сложно. Ну да и ладно..,я не "портовая девка"...у меня специфика другая.


ДОразвила мысль..так скать....

----------


## marinastyle

:biggrin:

А шоб мИня ..КАНАДА так любила, как БангладЭш=))) :Ok: 

Это я статистику посмотрела..оййй..ржу-не мАгу :Aga: :biggrin:

Ребята, если не напряжно,порекомендуйте своим друзьям ссылку..в США, или Канаду...чтоли, а то..и "депозит" с ума сойдёт:smile:,вот лично мне для народа ничего не жалко. Ибо..получается всегда разное решение..,а товарищи на серваках..сильно озадачены...,мрак..какой-то..,так наш..блин Яндекс скоро от меня вздёрнется. Скрапбукеры тожЭ..странно косятся..,мало того,что ВСЁ в открытом доступе и БЕСПЛАТНО...,так ещё и с сохранением авторства, если таковое есть..,то есть оно есть всегда, но не всегда сохраняется..,по самым разным причинам.Чаще всего,что лично меня касаемо..,вот за 16 лет педагогики сколько народу сквозь меня прошло? Это несчитанное число..,иногда они возникают,скидывают с диска информацию..просто рабочие файлы,не свои, а вообще-подборки клипартов,естестно очень хорошие...,такие, что самой себе завидуешь..,а потом снова исчезают.А знаете кто эти подборки иногда делает, иногда в сети нашаривает? Студенты, инвалиды и естественно..там есть такая конторка,в Питере..,как бы вот эти диски формируют по темам.В мегаполисах это продавать можно из-под полы..,а у нас..СВАБОДНО! :Ok: :eek::biggrin:...и не найдёшь авторов-то..ори-оборись...,но со скрапами-ЖЕЛЕЗНО!) Это просто..-САМОУВАЖЕНИЕ..,да и вообще,когда автор указан-надо копир блюсти.


Вот у меня в деревне всё ИРРЕАЛЬНО,как в работах Рени Магритта,блин...Есть отличный материал..но нет воды,....и АХАХ..наш соседский наркоша всё ещё надеется, что Ирка-дворник его "шариковскую" родословную НЕ ОСВЕТИЛА народу..аааа...где я живу? КАК живу? И живу ли я?

...ф стране берёзаваго ситца,блинский блин...:frown:

----------


## marinastyle

Я не жду апплодисментов, но время начинает гнать нас всех в сторону Рождеств(Католического и Христианского),в сторону Нового Года..,уж не знаю, что он принесёт..,но..подготовиться таки надо.начинаю выкладывать материал по этой теме.Тут..даже раньше, чем у себя на блоге.успею..,просто есть ещё момент, что,если это кому-то понравится и пригодится..,то надо успеть распечатать...

[IMG]http://*********org/60832.jpg[/IMG]

*Фото-рамочка «Винтаж»
PNG/ 3300x2550/ 4,5Mb*

Автор – Marina Style

Нет предела совершенству.., по причине оставленного формата и прозрачного фона можно использовать,как есть..,или ещё накрутить больше, это кому что нравится.

*Скачать*

[IMG]http://*********org/34208.jpg[/IMG]

*Календарь 2010 «Год Белого тигра»

PSD/ 3300x2550/ слои отключены/ 10,9Mb*

Автор – Marina Style

*СКАЧАТЬ*

[IMG]http://*********org/30112.jpg[/IMG]

*Календарь 2010 «Краска»

PSD/ 3300x2550/ слои включены/ 5Mb*

Автор – Marina Style

*СКАЧАТЬ*

Это-только начало подарков.

----------


## Mazaykina

Маринка, спасибо тебе большущее!!!! Уверена, что многим пригодятся твои ссылочки!

----------


## marinastyle

хотелось приятное сделать..,а вот с тигром..,это-трансформер.К сетке можете любую картинку подложить.Рамку тоже можно на своё усмотрение дотягивать,ибо...,что-то я так подумала,ещё подумала..и решила,кто желает,тот доведёт до нужной точки насыщенности..,иногда лучше чуть не дотянуть,чем наоборот.Поработала маской и нормально, я же не могу знать у кого какой яркости фото. :Aga:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*marinastyle*,
 Спасибо, очень полезные ссылки и потрясающие работы. Меня особенно впечатлила "Краска" - очень изящно.

----------


## Alenajazz

*marinastyle*,
 Классно!!!! Конгениальные работы!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## marinastyle

> marinastyle,
>  Спасибо, очень полезные ссылки и потрясающие работы. Меня особенно впечатлила "Краска" - очень изящно.


Вам спасибо, Владимир! я знаю, что Вы сейчас заняты глобально изучением "ФШ", поэтому из "стратегических" соображений оставила возможность досказать темы любому из будущих владельцев. В плане правильности сделанного... Сделано всё правильно-под печать. Я всегда напоминаю только один аспект-печатайте прямо из программы ФШ, если дома,НО..не забывайте переключать режим цветовой я сохраняю RGB, чтобы одинаково смотрелось на всех мониторах, а вот для печати нужен CMYK. В принципе я думаю, что в основном все в курсе.




> marinastyle,
>  Классно!!!! Конгениальные работы!!!!!!


Алёнка, моё дело-адекватно подобрать готовое и смикшировать в единое целое, чтобы "не било в глаза" :Aga:  Это значит, что мега-отрисовки не предусматриваются априори, но... достаточно много уже такого материала, с которым вполне-вполне можно работать. Я же говорю, что меня иногда пугает то, что из уже ..казалось бы таких деталей составлено,которые испортить оочень сложно, но таки умудряются же! Тут , как у медиков и юристов закон один- НЕ НАВРЕДИ!:biggrin:


Кстати,  это можно по пикселам убавить и будут календари на монитор...-тоже вариант.

----------


## marinastyle

Очень сильно извиняюсь-нечаянно удалила сама ссылку с календарём "ГОД БЕЛОГО ТИГРА"-картинка перед вами.

СКАЧАТЬ КАЛЕНДАРЬ :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## marinastyle

*Скоро...НОВЫЙ ГОД!*

Это только кажется, что ещё долго, а на самом деле- не успеете оглянуться. Поэтому для детских страничек скрап-наборчики.

[IMG]http://*********org/34115.jpg[/IMG]

*Скрап набор - "Children’s New Year’s"

81 PNG/ ~700x700/ 20,16Mb*

Автор – Cajoline

*СКАЧАТЬ*

Он оочень яркий, поэтому "подложку" лучше всё же делать нейтральную и мягче по тону.

[IMG]http://*********org/38211.jpg[/IMG]

*Скрап-набор “Snow PRINCESS”

67 PNG (550x524)/ 20 JPEG (600x600)/ 9,9Mb*

Автор - Cinnamon

*СКАЧАТЬ*

Очень нежный и очень зимний скрап.

[IMG]http://*********org/24899.jpg[/IMG]

*53 PNG (540x524)/ 8 JPEG (600x600) / 5Mb*

Автор – Bluedream Designs

*СКАЧАТЬ*

Желаю не зря потратить своё время и придумать интересные альбомчики своим деткам.

----------


## marinastyle

*Милые дамы и господа! ПРОСТО ЛЮБИТЕЛИ ВСЕГО КРАСИВОГО! Я выбиваюсь из сил, делая НОВОГОДНИЕ ПОДБОРКИ МАТЕРИАЛОВ для вас и ваших ноу-хау в плане оформления. 

Ребята, я действительно за РС по 12 часов в сутки и уже мало на что похожа. ПОЭТОМУ..,если вас не сильно затруднит, то сделайте по инету ровно один шаг по ссылке на мой блог-там масса всего интересного. Вы точно не пожалеете!


АДРЕС ПРЕЖНИЙ - АРТ АРХИВ !*


*ЖДУ В ГОСТИ!*

*Всегда ваша М.О.* :Oj:  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## marinastyle

[IMG]http://*********ru/929009.jpg[/IMG]

*76 JPEG/ 1280x1024/ 23 Mb*

*Скачать*


Вполне жива. На блоге есть ещё материал. Адрес-прежний. Постараюсь радовать новостями.

----------


## marinastyle

* Большой набор анимированных картинок.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/935444.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/939540.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/933396.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/920084.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/923156.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/982551.gif[/IMG]

*401 GIF/ 100x120 – 450x500/ 45 Mb* 

По-моему на все случаи жизни :smile:, я просто копила, копила, копила...и вот решила подарить... Самая большая-моё так сказать...анимирование. Новогодне-Рождественских куча..,для оформления всего и вся... ПОДАРОК! :Ok: 

*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------


## Микаэль

Всем привет. Марина, спасибо, за сайт - интересный.
Я тоже графер (дизайнер т т.д.)
Так что, если кому что надо, с удовольствием помогу с вопросами на темы:
- Ретушь изображения
- Фото-монтаж
- Фотокоррекция
- Реклама
- Дизайн сайтов
- Фирменный стиль
- Баннера
- Разработка логотипов
- Цветокоррекция
- Цветосочитание
- Светокоррекция
- Переразработка
- Разукрашивание

Спасибо.

P.S. Марина, у нас кроме рода занятий еще и ники заканчиваются одинаково.

----------


## marinastyle

*Микаэль*,вот Вы ОЧЕНЬ кстати, по причине того, что я стараюсь разноплановый материал выкладывать..,в основном, конечно, получается, что СПЕЦАМ..,но..,если Вы заметили, то в меру сил стараюсь "балансировать", чтобы люди, просто очень желающие научиться работать в графических редакторах смогли это сделать..,по крайней мере за этот форум я спокойна. Теперь можно и программы смело выкладывать и прочие надстройки к ФШ, я думаю, что Вы сможете помочь добрым советом. Что-то я сама редко где успеваю в последнее время..,и не по причинею..,что торможу, а здоровье как-то меня подводит..,но это..бывает. И всё равно СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ!  :flower:  или  :Pivo:  ? :Ok:

----------


## Микаэль

*marinastyle*, с удовольствием помогу и Вам, и всем остальным.

-На счет поднастроек для ФШ - перепробывал за всю практику около 2000 экшнов и фильтров. И пришел к выводу, что ручная коррекция все-таки лучше (если, конечно понимаешь что делаешь). *Сечас пользуюсь только одним - PERFECTUM называется.* Делает, вприципе тоже самое, что и процедура "убрать шум", но не так размывает.

- Дорогие друзья, будь вы профи или только начинаете, не забывайте об уверенности в себе - ПОМОГАЕТ!!! Спрашивайте меня про ФШ - помогу, чем смогу.

----------


## marinastyle

*Микаэль*,спасибо за поддержку. Мне-то вряд ли, ибо я и тут еле успеваю появляться, только изредка, чтобы совсем не забыли :smile:, а вот насчёт подхода к ФШ..это зависит ровно оттого в каких целях его использовать. Мне, как оформителю, необходимы именно фильтры, текстуры и всякое разное и много по обстоятельствам. Тут даже для меня не тема..надо-не надо. А вот ,если речь идёт о просто обработке фото до приемлемо реалистичных вариантов..,то можно и Вашим методом обойтись и не грузить себе мозг. Просто ФШ..-достаточно широкая прога, я её использую в самых разных целях.

----------


## Микаэль

> Мне, как оформителю, необходимы именно фильтры, текстуры и всякое разное и много по обстоятельствам.


Вы работаете оформителем, имеется ввиду работаете с электронными изображениями или непросредственно с полиграфией?

----------


## marinastyle

*Микаэль*, это по обстоятельствам. Полиграфия для меня априори имеет самое дорогое ркшение-ОТ РУКИ-целиком и полностью. Естественно, что таких заказов сейчас нет. Мало того..их нет не только у меня, а и у более крутых профессионалов. Вы пытаетесь меня как-то обескуражить? Это-пустое. Мне нравилось и нравится на этом форуме именно то, что никто не пытается под ноготь "засадить занозу". Я уже проходила через это всё- мне неинтересно. Поэтому я не собираюсь с Вами препинаться на поле профессиональных определений. А "фотошоп" слишкая многоуровневая программа, чтобы из-за неё вообще спорить. Я встречала спецов, которые вообще не признают "скрапы", а встречала и таких, которые их очень даже любят. И всего остального это тоже касается. Если Вы решили на мне свои амбиции отработать-пустое, я на эту удочку не попадусь. Я просто помогаю людям, отдавая материал самый разный. Что-нибудь да пригодится. Не желаете им помочь-Ваше право. Могу сказать чего Вы можете добиться в моём плане. Я просто стану заходить сюда только затем, чтобы посмотреть свою корреспонденцию. Кому я нужна-найдут меня в адресе, или материал на блоге. А спорить я не собираюсь. Это не то место,где прилично что-либо доказывать.

Пожалуй я просто разъяснила свои убеждения по теме иллюстрации, а учить жизни и хорошим манерам я не собиралась никого. Этим должны заниматься родители.

С уважением М.О.

----------


## Микаэль

> Вы пытаетесь меня как-то обескуражить?


НЕТ!!! Вы что, и в мылсях такого не было, просто спросил у Вас про Вашу работу...

----------


## Alenajazz

*marinastyle*,
 Что-то случилось????

----------


## marinastyle

*Микаэль*,ну какая сейчас работа, если заказов нет. Вот и отдаю материал всем, кому он, возможно, нужен. По большому счёту я 100% прикладник-эксклюзивщик, но в силу первого своего образования мне совершенно всё равно чем, что и как оформлять. В том числе работать полиграфию на компе, на компе её "дотаскивать", или же всё делать от руки. А вторая моя работа была 17 лет связана с детьми..,и закончив её по причине прозрения, что я тупо трачу свои внутренние резервы и отдавать эти все мои эмоции им я больше не желаю + свои домашние проблемы. Я выбрала с рабтой расстаться. О расставании не сожалею..,да и коллективчик тот ещё был. Ну да и Бог с ними. У каждого свой путь.

----------


## marinastyle

Дамы и господа!!! На моём блоге достаточно много нового всего. Сюда выложить всё равно не успеваю. Работаю последние дни до Нового Года. Непременно зайду всех поздравить, а на *Арт Архив* "прогуляйтесь" сами,если вам интересно и вас не зтруднит. Там и прикладникам и фотографам..,и ещё выложу..,но всё делаю в скором темпе-очень устала и хочу устроить мебе каникулы.

С уважением М.О.

----------


## marinastyle

[IMG]http://*********org/97048.gif[/IMG]

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВЕСЬ БОЛЬШОЙ ФОРУМ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ЛЮДЕЙ С НАСТУПАЮЩИМИ ПРАЗДНИКАМИ!!!!!! ЖЕЛАЮ ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ОГРОМНОГО СЧАСТЬЯ, БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ ВО ВСЕХ НАПРАВЛЕНИЯХ ЖИЗНИ И ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ !!! ТВОРИТЕ, ВЫДУМЫВАЙТЕ И ПУСТЬ ЭТО ВСЁ ВАМ ДАЁТСЯ ЛЕГКО!!!*

*Маленький анонс. На моём блоге книжки-раскраски для детворы, новые красивые скрапы и много всего полезного. Заходите и будьте, как дома.

С уважением М.О.*

----------


## Микаэль

Да, да, да присоеденяюсь к поздравлениям!!! Всем желаю всего самого лучшего. А главное желаю - найти себе цель и, обязательно добиться ее!
[IMG]http://*********org/93044.htm[/IMG]

----------


## marinastyle

*Новогодняя акция «Стань партнером Анкетки!»*

[IMG]http://*********org/93712.gif[/IMG]

Замечательный случай, когда текст картинки сообщает вам правду! От Вас в этом проекте не требуется напрягать мозг, нужно только честно отвечать на вопросы, которые периодически будут приходить на Ваш "электронный почтовый ящик. Вопросы самые простые на разные жизненные темы: бытовая техника, машины, социология и так далее. Вам не нужно знать в этих областях нечто особенное, Вы просто должны высказать своё личное мнение- оно нужно для мониторинга и нигде не будет опубликоавано. Даже если по каким-либо параметрам, как выяснится в финале, Вы не подошли под присланный опрос, но всё же прошли его, система заплатит Вам денежку и в этом случае. Вам нужно иметь WMR кошелёк, но его Вы сможете завести и чуть позже (после регистрации. Раньше этот проект НЕ разрешал себя рекламировать, поэтому сейчас, под Новый Год случилось почти чудо, которым я и спешу поделиться. Подробности данного сообщения Вы сможете узнать, став участником проекта. 

*НАЖМИТЕ СТРОКУ и станьте участником проекта "АНКЕТКА.РУ" !!!*


*Сроки акции: 25 декабря 2009 года — 31 января 2010 года*

----------


## marinastyle

*Очень хотелось сделать что-то многим приятное! Я сама в этом проекте есть, поэтому с такой уверенностью его рекомендую.*

----------


## marinastyle

[IMG]http://*********org/159150.jpg[/IMG]

*Православные Чудотворные иконы

54 JPEG/ 1924x2386/300 dpi/ 50 Mb*

В подборке представлены сканер копии самых почитаемых в народе чудотворных икон Христа, Пресвятой Богородицы и святых.

*СКАЧАТЬ*

*Скоро Православное Рождество. Поздравляю всех верующих. Данный архив будет интересен и просто всем интересующимся. Названия всех икон обозначены.*

----------


## zakharchenko

Взяла детские рамочки!!! Сегодня будем пробовать!!! СПасибо

----------


## Edgars

:Ok:

----------


## ладушка777

Ребята, а нет ли у вас тильдочек?

----------


## magistr

В связи с реорганизацией форума, прошу обратить внимание всех на сообщение: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136545
присылайте свои пожелания, стоит ли эту тему переносить в новый раздел, или оставить её в архиве а там создавать новые темы?

----------

